# PDANet - only works on stock?



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

When I was on stock, PDAnet was working just fine. As a matter of fact, I've been using PDANet for the past 3 - 4 phones I've had. Now that I'm rooted, regardless of which custom ROM i load (eclipse, liberty).. PDANet just will not connect.

Is this a known issue? Can it be fixed?


----------



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you using this for wifi or USB tether? I don't use third party software and tether via Bluetooth all the time on my bionic Asus transformer and Lenovo thinkpad tablet. I just use the Bluetooth service included by Android I can pair the devices even if I have 4G radio on. doubt I am actually getting 4G LTE speeds but at least I am not forced to toggle my radio down to 3G speed just to tether via Bluetooth.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been using PDANet for USB tether to my laptop for more then a year now. Used it on various devices. I prefer using it as it gives the best speeds out of any other method. I have no idea why it's not working with these custom ROMs. I emailed PDANet for the heck of it to see if they have any ideas.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I suspect that PDAnet doesn't work because you can usb tether on your device already. I comes with the ability right out of the box. Just go to setting/wirless & networks and then Tethering & mobile hotspot. Plug your device into your pc and choose USB tethering. It will install a driver and your good to go. You cannot use Mobile Hotspot without paying for it though (unless you have sqlite editor and change your entitlement_check from 1 to 0)


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> I suspect that PDAnet doesn't work because you can usb tether on your device already. I comes with the ability right out of the box. Just go to setting/wirless & networks and then Tethering & mobile hotspot. Plug your device into your pc and choose USB tethering. It will install a driver and your good to go. You cannot use Mobile Hotspot without paying for it though (unless you have sqlite editor and change your entitlement_check from 1 to 0)


that's the thing though, on the stock rom/image/os/whatever, that comes with the phone, pdanet works fine. just once i load a custom rom it doesn't work. but as long as the built-in usb tethering is free though then i'm comfortable sticking with that. still curious though as to why pdanet won't work on a custom rom..hmm!


----------



## lxadoz104 (Dec 24, 2011)

I've rooted and run Th3ory rom and never had a problem with pdanet. Of course I don't use it much now as I use built-in wifi tether functionality.


----------

